# Not a retriever but a yellow lab....



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I let Grizzly outside tonight about 10:00pm and when I let him out there was a yellow lab in my yard. She had a shock collar and a leather collar on with a rabies tag but I when I called the animal clinic, they didn't have any records for her. Her tag was from 2006. She's a pretty old girl but very smart, sit, shake, lay down, and she even went in Grizzly's old crate very easily. I don't want to take her to the pound or an animal rescue because she is so old... I thought about maybe putting fliers up in the neighborhood to see if I get a response.... Any ideas guys? This beautiful old girl needs a happy home and she's got such sad eyes. We are taking great care of her now so we'll see.... I'm secretly hoping....

Anyway, what's the best way to go about finding her real home? I'm worried that she's been neglected because she was so hungry and thirsty when we found her. Also, the shock collar... why would you leave it on all the time... Just a sad situation... 

I named her Belle because she deserves a pretty name... If you guys could only see her eyes, they tell the story...


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

C&B's Grizzly said:


> I let Grizzly outside tonight about 10:00pm and when I let him out there was a yellow lab in my yard. She had a shock collar and a leather collar on with a rabies tag but I when I called the animal clinic, they didn't have any records for her. Her tag was from 2006. She's a pretty old girl but very smart, sit, shake, lay down, and she even went in Grizzly's old crate very easily. I don't want to take her to the pound or an animal rescue because she is so old... I thought about maybe putting fliers up in the neighborhood to see if I get a response.... Any ideas guys? This beautiful old girl needs a happy home and she's got such sad eyes. We are taking great care of her now so we'll see.... I'm secretly hoping....
> 
> Anyway, what's the best way to go about finding her real home? I'm worried that she's been neglected because she was so hungry and thirsty when we found her. Also, the shock collar... why would you leave it on all the time... Just a sad situation...
> 
> I named her Belle because she deserves a pretty name... If you guys could only see her eyes, they tell the story...


maybe you could take her to you vet and see if she is microchipped. thanks so much for taking care of her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you for taking her in. Hopefully you can find her a new home. I cant believe she has a shock collar on, I wonder if it is a transmitter for an electric fence. Hopefully you can keep her. WINK WINK!!!! Two doesnt cost more than one. LOL


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

If you don't find her home, maybe you'll keep her! Maybe it's best that you don't find her owners since maybe she didn't have the nicest life before she found you....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Shock collar and no tags? Weird. Our newspaper has a place to advertise lost dogs. If you have it in your heart and budget, you may be the savior! Labbies do have sad eyes (especially with shock collars!) But someone is probably looking for her.

Could she have run from hunters?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You could list her under lost and found on Craigslist for Kansas City. You'd be surprised how many pets and their people are reunited through Craigslist. Good luck finding the old gal's owner, and good for you for taking in this lost soul!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

How kind of you to take her in. I wonder what the story is. If you decide to run an ad for her please remember to not include every little thing, such as that collar or perhaps an unusual marking or whatever. In that way you will have some way to separate out the honest folks looking for their animals from those just looking for a free pet or worse. 

We found a cockatiel some years ago who wore a green breeder bracelet on one of her legs. (This is commonly done for the breeder's convenience and rarely serves as a form of i.d.) We purposely left it out of the ad as well as the breed of the bird. Many people called and asked right off what kind of bird it was. No one mentioned the tag. We kept the bird.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for keeping her safe for now.

i would call your city/town hall and/or animal control - maybe the rabies tab would be on record with them?

i would watch for flyers in the area, and post found ads where you can.

for the shock collar - it's probably an invisible fence collar? which means she might have just busted through the fence and started wandering.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

It sounds like me that she belongs to someone and the collar is for an underground fence. Something may have spooked her to run from yard. Some will cross the line. I am so glad that she found you to take care of her. I hope that if someone is looking for her that they find her soon. I would ask some questions though about how she got out.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Well good news on "buddy". I informed the local police and since it is a smaller suburb they got a phone call asking about the pup. Owner and dog have been reunited and all is well in suburbia!!


----------

